# Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500



## alkirk (25. Januar 2008)

*Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

hi zusammen 
bin gerade dabei einen pc zusammen tu bauen, als graka soll eine voodoo
5 5500 rein.
nu is mein problem das diese karte einen seltsamen agp steckplatz
benötigt.
im handbuch steht agp karte aber als ich sie auf ein chaintech
zenith ultra (nforce 2 u400) stecken wollte passte die graka nicht.

helft mir mal.
welcher prozessor passt zur karte
welches board und was wäre sonst noch nötig
drauf laufen sollte auf jeden fall:
Bleifuss offroad
ut
nfs 5 etc.


----------



## DopeLex (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

Bei der Voodoo 5 5500 gabs n Problem mit d. AGP Steckplatz (irgendwas wegen 1,5 Volt). Nen Board wo die Karte garantiert noch drauf läuft: EPoX 8K5A2+ (VIA KT333NB+VT8235SB)! Mit n bissle Glück läuft da nen AthlonXP 2500+ Barton drauf. Den kannste dann mit n bissle Glück auf etwa 2,3 - 2,5Ghz bringen. Und selbst mit Standardtakt dürften deine Games selbst in höchsten Einstellungen + vlt. AA&AF laufen (die CPU reicht jedenfalls Dicke).


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

Jau, die schnellsten Voodoo-AGP-Maschinen lassen sich mit Vias KT333-Chipsatz bauen. Neben dem feinen Epox 8K5A2+ taugen auch das 8K5A3+, das MSI KT3 Ultra(2), Soyo KT333 Dragon Ultra und Asus A7V333 als beste Boards. Aber bloß keinen Nforce2 probieren, auch KT400- und fast alle Pentium-4-Bretter sind bereits inkompatibel. Das liegt daran, dass die Voodoo5 nichts mit AGP 3.0 anfangen kann, welches 1,5 Volt Slotspannung bereitstellt. Die V4 AGP läuft als einzige Retail-Voodoo auch in AGP4x/8x-Boards.

Damit die alten Perlen sauber laufen solltest du auf jeden Fall Windows 98 SE installieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Löschzwerg (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

das beste board ist für mich das Epox 8K3A+  auf dem kannste sogar noch nen Athlon XP 3000+ mit Barton kern zum laufen bringen 

oder du besorgst dir schlichtweg ne v5 5500 mit pci... die bandbreite ist zwar mies, aber dafür läuft die karte überall.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

Yep, das ist auch dufte. Die wohl beste CPU bleibt aber der Athlon XP-M 2600+. Dank 1,45 Volt Standardspannung haben die Teile exzellente OC-Eigenschaften. Ich hatte zwei, einer schaffte rund 2,6 GHz, der aktuelle in meiner V5-6000-Maschine kratzt mit 1,9 Volt knapp an den 2,8 GHz, wird dabei aber brutal warm. Natürlich ist ein solcher Prozessor bei einer 5500 totaler Overkill, aber dennoch "nice to have". 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

wow  nen xp-m mit 2,8GHz ist allerdings wirklich ne starke sache  der v5 6000 kann man vermutlich eh nicht genügend power zur seite stellen.

hmm, beneidenswert  da bekomme ich glatt lust mein v2 duo aus dem schrank zu kramen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

Die "Göttin" kann in der Tat unglaublich viel CPU-Power in Fps umwandeln. Glide-Perlen wie UT1999 oder Ultima IX skalieren in 1024x768x16 noch bei über 2,5 GHz. Die V5 5500 ist allerdings bei etwa 2 GHz in jedem Fall ausgelastet. Problematisch beim Ausfahren einer Voodoo ist nicht nur die CPU, sondern auch das Interface. PCI-Karten sind bei neueren Spielen praktisch immer am Bandbreitenlimit, AGP-Karten haben deutlich mehr Luft. Die V5 6000 könnte mit AGP8x auch deutlich mehr leisten ...

Bei KT333-Brettern steigt bei FSB-OC auch der PCI/AGP-Takt, was den Karten sehr zu Gute kommt. Der V5 6000 allerdings nicht, die sterben da gerne. Bei ihr wagte ich nie mehr als 75 MHz AGP-Takt für ein paar Benchmarks. Die anderen vertragen in der Regel mehr als 80 MHz.  Alle Infos dazu finden sich im V56k-Review: http://3dcenter.de/artikel/voodoo5-6000/

Oha, wo ich wieder so in Nostalgie schwelge, muss ich wohl mal wieder besagte Voodoo-Maschine anwerfen.  Und mal sehen, ob  ganz "extreme"  bei der Kälte gerade die 3 GHz machbar sind. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Löschzwerg (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

3 GHz wären richtig derb  wo liegt eigentlich der taktrekord bei den athlon xp?

das bei der v56K kein agp4x/8x zum einsatz kam war eigentlich schon fast ne fehlentwicklung seitens 3dfx. zumindest seh ich das so, schließlich ist die 4500er ja schon agp4x fähig. die einzig logische erklärung wären probleme mit dem sli.


----------



## exxe (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

mit dem passenden Mainboard läuft ne Voodoo5 PCI auch mit 66MHz

klappt mit der aalchemy auch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

3Ghz mit nem normalen Athlon XP wird schwierig. Allerdings habe ich meinen XP-M 2600+ auf 2,6Ghz mit Luftkühlung bekommen. Den XP-M 2500+ hier kann ich leider in ermangelung eines Boards nicht mehr endgültig testen.


----------



## Löschzwerg (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

@exxe: wie hast du es geschafft ne Aalchemy 8132  zu bekommen  das nenn ich godlike ^^


----------



## exxe (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

einfach und billig war es nicht
is sogar n komplettes system im original zustand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwer in den statten hat n paar von den systemen für 300$ SK angeboten, wusste wohl nicht was er da hat

im endeffekt hab ich weniger bezahlt als für das mercury



man achte auf die länge des netzteils, ist auch das lautest welches ich bis jetzt gehört hab, das teil is lauter als meine beiden 230volt 120mm papst lüfter
wird übrigens so gestartet wie ein AT netzteil

hab auch schon meine unterstüzung angeboten sollte mal ein grösserer 3dfx/ Quantum3D artikel für die PCGH gemacht werden


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

da hast wirklich nen geniales schnäppchen geschlagen  ne richtige hardware perle so nen system.


----------



## CentaX (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

Ich hab mal noch ne frage:
Irgendwann möchte ich auch in den Genuss einer Voodoo Karte kommen 
Ich frag mich nur, es ist immer die Rede davon, dass man seine Voodoo Karte per Loop- Kabel an ne 2D- Karte anschließen musste?! Ist das richtig? Und wenn ja, welche könntet ihr mir empfehlen?^^
PS: Wenn, soll es wahrscheinlich ne V5 5500 werden


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*



			
				CentaX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich nur, es ist immer die Rede davon, dass man seine Voodoo Karte per Loop- Kabel an ne 2D- Karte anschließen musste?! Ist das richtig?


 
dabei sind nur die urlaten ersten 3d-beschleuniger gemeint  ab der voodoo 3 haben definitiv alle voodoos ne 2d einheit in der gpu integriert.

die voodoo banshee war meines wissens die erste 3dfx voodoo karte bei der 3d und 2d einheit auf einem chip saß.

bei ner v5 5500 musst du dir also definitiv keine gedanken machen  halt lediglich bei der agp spannung obacht geben!


----------



## CentaX (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

Okay, danke 
Gibt es eigentlich auch gute Mainboards für diese Karte, die 2 der Karten unterstützen? Man konnte doch auch 2 verbinden, wenn ich mich nicht täusche? Oder war damit die interne Verbindung gemeint?^^
Bei egay war das Asus A7V333 ziemlich häufig vertreten...

Gefunden:
Asus A7V333
Epox EP-8K5A2+
MSI KT3 Ultra

Nicht gefunden:
Epox 8K5A3+
Soyo KT333 Dragon Ultra (bzw. nur KT400)


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

man konnte lediglich zwei voodoo 2 miteinander koppeln  bei der v5 5500 geht das aber nicht. die hat ja eh schon 2 gpus onboard 

das Epox EP-8K5A2+ ist schonmal ne gute wahl  da passt ohne weiteres nen 2600+ (FSB266) drauf.


----------



## CentaX (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

kk, ich werd mich dann weiter erkundigen und - vielleicht - ein voodoo system bauen 
Das Teil fasziniert mich einfach und ich bereue es echt, dass ich erst 15 bin und diese Zeiten nicht (bzw. nicht bewusst^^) miterlebt habe


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

Stell aber keine zu hohen Ansprüche an die gute alte Voodoo5 5500. Solltest du alte Perlen wie Unreal Tournament, Need for Speed 2-5 und Quake 3 mögen, wirst du aber viel Freude an dem Teil haben. 4x RGSSAA sei Dank. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CentaX (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Stell aber keine zu hohen Ansprüche an die gute alte Voodoo5 5500. Solltest du alte Perlen wie Unreal Tournament, Need for Speed 2-5 und Quake 3 mögen, wirst du aber viel Freude an dem Teil haben. 4x RGSSAA sei Dank.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Schon allein ne voodoo Karte zu besitzen bzw. betreiben zu können ist ein Grund, sich so ein System zu bauen 
*noobmode an*
Aba die Karte hat doch 2 chips wie X2 von AMD, kann ich Crysis dann flüssig spielen???????
*noobmode aus*



Ich hab auch noch nie so alte Perlen gespielt^^ Das älteste hier dürften Viper Racing, Driver I sein... vllt noch Crimson Skies, kA^^
Wirklich, ich freu mich schon drauf, allein eine zu besitzen 
Edit: *heul* das tut schon fast weh... http://cgi.ebay.de/Voodoo-5500_W0QQ...ryZ21889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Hab mich gar nicht getraut, zu fragen, ob ich bieten darf... gestern ne Spinpoint F1 + HDD- Gehäuse gekauft


----------



## alkirk (10. März 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

Mal ein kleine Update:

Board hat sich jetzt vorläufig eins gefunden. Ein altes K7S5A 

Als CPU ist ein 2000+ drin. Leider ist mir mein 2500+ kaputt gegangen. Nichtvorhanden Kernschutz sei Dank 

Als nächstes kommt erstmal ein großer Monitor, schließlich soll ja die Auflösung stimmen


----------



## exxe (10. März 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*



alkirk schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommt erstmal ein großer Monitor, schließlich soll ja die Auflösung stimmen




stopf
spiel mit der v5 lieber in 640x480 oder 800x600 aber dafür mit FSAA
für 1280 und AA ist sie leider etwas zu langsamm, bei dem SuperSampling wird hald quasi ein 3200x2400 pixel bild berechnet bei 800x600 und 4xAA...


----------



## alkirk (10. März 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

Hm...ist eine Überlegung wert, aber will mir ja auch kein 17 Zoll aufs Auge kleben 

Mal schaun was unser PC Restehändler so zu stehen hat.


----------



## storf (14. März 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> ...Solltest du alte Perlen wie Unreal Tournament, [...] Quake 3 mögen, wirst du aber viel Freude an dem Teil haben...




Die darf er doch  noch gar nicht spielen  Aber UT und Quake 3 mit ner Voodoo 5 5500 spielen, oh man, du bringst mich da echt auf dumme Gedanken.


----------



## CentaX (10. April 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

Da ich bei ca. 10 voodoos überboten wurde und mir ein Freund nen Tipp gegeben hat (''Daran hast du 3 Tage Freude, danach stehts inner Ecke und langweilt dich''), lass ich das *vorerst* mit der 5500 und dem System... :\


----------



## alkirk (15. April 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

Manchmal sollte man nicht immer auf den Freund hören

Wenn alles läuft macht das super viel Spass damit zu zoggen. Aber ist was für Enthusiasten


----------



## CentaX (15. April 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

Im Moment hab ich ne Matrox Mystique in meinem Hauptrechner, die ist von '97, das ist noch viel mehr Retro :>
Ne, Spaß beiseite... Das ist, weil meine 2900 Pro kaputt gegangen ist ... :\
Naja, die HD3870 kommt morgen oder übermorgen...


----------



## riedochs (16. April 2008)

*AW: Suche Rat für Voodoo 5 5500*

Die Mystique ist ne wunderbare 2D Karte für ein V2 SLI Gespann


----------

